# Our visit to Downtown Disney!



## Rescue Squad (Nov 26, 2008)

My very good friend and rescue director emailed me and asked if I'd 
like to go to Downtown Disney and see Santa Paws with my three guys. Well of course I want to!!!! It's only 40 minutes from home. We met at 12:30 near Planet Hollywood and walked to the Disney World toy store called Once Upon a Toy. What fun we had and the PEOPLE!! 
They all wanted to pet the dogs and asked a lot of questions about them. 
Barb even passed out some business cards for rescue to people interested in rescuing a sheltie. 
So here we are walking down the sidewalk with SIX shelties and met up with another friend and foster mom from Sheltie Rescue who had her two shelties. 
So we had a total of eight shelties walking around Downtown Disney. We all had our pooches pictures taken with Santa Paws and walked the promenade at Downtown Disney. For a while there I think we were the attraction.
Everyone wanted to take pictures of our dogs!

Barb is busy setting up Texas and Pearl for Santa Paws








Nice picture of the kids!









Here are my three with Santa Paws. They were so good!









Taking a break having something to drink at Downtown Disney









Everyone had a great time and came home with wonderful memories. They were very tired when we got home. Everyone had dinner and fell asleep!

Hugs to all


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

YOu are so lucky! That sounds like it was a blast!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh how fun! And what a great way to get the word out about the rescue!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

that is so cool your dogs look great with santa! i took Peanut to see santa at petsmart and it was a disaster. Peanut was terrified of santa he was paniced and stiff as a board he wanted nothing to do with the big red guy with white all over his face...after 20 minutes of trying to get Peanut near santa we got the picture the funny thing is in the picture you can see by santas body language that he was afraid to be close to my scared pitbull puppy. the funny thing is Peanut LOVES people and is a ham for people to pet him and love on him but he was scared to death of santa


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha just like how some kids are scared of Santa too!


----------

